# Backlash ratings (add yours)



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Cody/Seth ***1/2
Lashley/omos *1/2
Edge/aj ***
Rousey/flair ****
Corbin/moss **
Main event **1/2


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't rate by the standard anymore but I'll say 4/6 matches were good.

Cody/Seth
Ronda/Flair
Edge/Styles
RK-McBro/Bloodline


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Terrible and a step in the wrong direction for WWE.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Flair/Rousey MOTN = Great heat and believable.
ME really good

Fast forwarded everything else.


----------

